# Mineral spirits vs. kerosene



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

How does kerosene compare to Paint Thinner (Mineral spirits) for paint thinning & more importantly sprayer cleanup/storage? Thanks!


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

While I am not a chemist, I think mineral spirits is further refined than kerosene, the finer the refinement, the smaller the molecules. Therefore the better such would work in a clean up situtation. Opinion, not fact.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

kero is an oil, thinners are more like alcohols, in that they evaporate, for the most part. If you're painting a barn using a light oil like kero might act more like a stain than paint.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks to you both. Guess I'll go the high price of thinner. It's far too much work to risk the outcome. Thanks again.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Kero will cause the painted surface to "fisheye". You don't want to use it for thinner.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Iddee, I picked up a 5 gallon can of thinner today. $38, on sale no less. Now if we can catch a break in this triple digit heat...........


----------

